# Requirements for working as a legal advisor



## donmuath (May 10, 2014)

Hey all, I'm an Omani student studying law in a European university, I have some questions about the process I have to go through to work as a legal adviser/consultant in the UAE. It seems you need to be qualified in a jurisdiction if you want to work in the UAE (with UK/US qualified lawyers being preferred).

My first question is: I'm eligible for the NY bar, would it be a worthwhile credential if I don't have NY experience to back it up (basically can I get a job in a decent corporate law firm or in-house as an NQ without NY experience).

My second question: If I qualify in Oman I can take the QLTS and be admitted in E&W , would this be a better option. Also, I noticed many job ads ask for UK qualified solicitors specifically, would doing the QLTS satisfy this criterion.

Since both options are tough, I'm really worried about making the wrong choice, and since no one in my family is a lawyer  all the information I have gleaned is from the net so I appreciate any input.

Thanks in advance  .


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

If you can do both, do both.


----------



## donmuath (May 10, 2014)

Visp said:


> If you can do both, do both.


Thanks.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm an E&W solicitor and have been working in Dubai and Abu Dhabi for a few years. Anyone here can do and do call themselves lawyers. There are no local qualifications - only registration requirements in Dubai. You or your employer just need a licence for a business like any other. If you want an employed job with a big firm here then get qualified somewhere first for the best salary. Oman won't count for anything here. US bar is the quickest route (UK bar (barrister) second). UK solicitor route will take much longer as you need to work for a UK firm here or there for 2 years.


----------



## donmuath (May 10, 2014)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I'm an E&W solicitor and have been working in Dubai and Abu Dhabi for a few years. Anyone here can do and do call themselves lawyers. There are no local qualifications - only registration requirements in Dubai. You or your employer just need a licence for a business like any other. If you want an employed job with a big firm here then get qualified somewhere first for the best salary. Oman won't count for anything here. US bar is the quickest route (UK bar (barrister) second). UK solicitor route will take much longer as you need to work for a UK firm here or there for 2 years.


Thanks for the reply, if I may ask one more question; do mid-sized and large law firms hire newly qualified grads or do they usually go for candidates with a few years PQE?


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> I'm an E&W solicitor and have been working in Dubai and Abu Dhabi for a few years. Anyone here can do and do call themselves lawyers. There are no local qualifications - only registration requirements in Dubai. You or your employer just need a licence for a business like any other. If you want an employed job with a big firm here then get qualified somewhere first for the best salary. Oman won't count for anything here. US bar is the quickest route (UK bar (barrister) second). UK solicitor route will take much longer as you need to work for a UK firm here or there for 2 years.


Actually, giving legal advice without being properly qualified (and working for a licensed consultancy) can net you up to an AED 50,000 fine. It's not often enforced, but there are penalties.


----------

